# 10gal Mini-Reef Setup FS



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Includes:

~10gal tank
~11lbs of rock that was live (nice looking rock)
~approx 10lbs crushed coral
~20in Coralife compact fluorescent light fixture with 96wt 50/50 bulb
~calcium reactor
~50wt visi-therm heater
~mini powerhead - 85gph
~mini mag-float algae magnet cleaner
~new, never used aquaclear 20 HOB filter - I don't have any media for this other than bioballs which can be included if you wish

$110 for everything


----------

